# Battery ?



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Does anyone know what the digits (numbers, letters, etc) stand for past the dash on a lawn tractor battery? Example mine is a U1R but I also saw a U1R-2 and U1R-7 etc. What does the 2, and 7 stand for? I know a U1 is left side positive, and U1R is right side positive but theres always a dash something after that.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I think it's just the battery group size # .


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I wondered that myself. Do you mean amps? 280, 300, etc. I found one yesterday that was a U1R-7 I dont know what the 7 is for.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think John is correct. The U1 designation seems to be a Garden / lawn tractor battery sized to fit under the hood or the seat.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

pogobill said:


> I think John is correct. The U1 designation seems to be a Garden / lawn tractor battery sized to fit under the hood or the seat.


 Yes sir I found that U1 alson means left side positive, and U1R means right side positive. Mine took charge, is holding for now. I just want to make sure I get the correct battery, or a compatible replacement. I had to add 54 ccs of distilled water to each of the 3 cells on the right side of my current battery. It was pretty dry I charged it yesterday, and its still holding 12.5 volts today.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Actually, the "R" means reverse polarity.


----------

